# Special edition ADI T-shirts



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*Have you seen our special edition ADI T-shirts?*

*TT Owners Club will have by far the biggest collection of TTs at the upcoming Audi Driver International event *on 11th October 2014, as well as taking part in an exclusive TT only track day session at Castle Combe. The evening is rounded off by a gala dinner.

*TTOC has a long history of winning Audi Driver awards, and this year, we want to go all out!*

Pre-orders are being taken in the club shop - all orders must be placed in the club shop by midnight on 14th September 2014

Click here: http://bit.ly/1zSBbVT

For a great price of £*20*, a special edition T-shirt has been produced to celebrate one of our favourite calendar events.

With a stylised TT logo and track outline logo on the breast, and available in two colours, *'Classic White'* and *'Sport Grey'*, the T-shirts are a high quality item for all TT fans!










*The T-shirts will also bear the Help for Heroes logo on the back of the shirt. TTOC is proud to be supporting this charity, formed to help those in the brave men and women in our armed forces who have been wounded & injured in the course of their duties.*

50% of profits from the clothing sales are also being donated to Help for Heroes.

Available in sizing for mens (S to 3XL) and ladies (S to 2XL), all T-shirts will be available for collection on the day at the event.

*Want a T-shirt and to help the charity but can't manage to the event itself? No worries! *

T-shirts can be posted to people after 13th October 2014 for an extra £5 postage and handling charge


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I shall be ordering mine later this morning 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

burns said:


> I shall be ordering mine later this morning 8)


Great post Sara.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hotel booked (since January!)
Dinner ticket booked
Commemorative/charity T-shirt ordered
Dress ready for collection

It's all coming together nicely  8) 

Roll on October!!!!!


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

burns said:


> Hotel booked (since January!)
> Dinner ticket booked
> Commemorative/charity T-shirt ordered
> Dress ready for collection
> ...


Roll/bun/bap/barncake/stottie/pannini ?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Muffin!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Owners Club said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel booked (since January!)
> ...


Please don't start all that again [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

14 sold so far


----------

